
Ask HN: Multiple Gmail Inboxes - skiltz
Does anyone have a extension of know a way of viewing all gmail inboxes in 1 window?  On mobile there is a option to view &quot;All Inboxes&quot; but not on web.  Don&#x27;t want to go down the route of forwarding from one inbox to the other.
======
otoburb
Isn't is easier to forward into one inbox, and then just have that one gmail
window open? You can set up gmail to send emails with aliases so that you can
correspond as if you are responding from the other accounts.

~~~
skiltz
Ideally want to keep them as separate as possible as some are for personal and
others for various businesses/ventures.

------
chanataba
Firefox Priv8 extension.

